# Fancy Guppies



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im interested in getting at least one fancy guppy for my tank. I know that if you buy them most places sell a set of 3, but I only want one. Where would be a good place to find them? Ebay? or through shows? or other auction type sites? Im not interested in breeding them for sale or show, I just think it would be nice.

Also, if I do get a fancy one and it breeds with a non fancy guppy, how will that breed mix go? Will it be fancy or non? TIA


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Box stores, like PETCO, commonly have female and male guppies in different tanks so, with them; you can pick out whatever male ($3.99) you want. Remember that a Fancy Male Guppie can't move very fast so don't mix him with a fin nipper. I think that most places that sell expensive Fancy Guppies on the internet sell them only in trios. A Guppie will only display his full colors in the presence of a female.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I fear of mixing the two, I don't want to get overwhelmed with babies.


----------

